# responsible or greeder? (Havanese)



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

I am so discouraged! The breeder that I was going to get the 2 year old (Havanese) from has now raised many red flags for me. I do not know that I can go forward when these red flags are there. We have talked on the phone and emailed a lot over the last month. I am in Washington the breeder is in Las Vegas.

The breeder does all of the testing that is required by the parent club and some testing that is not yet a requirement but is suggested. This breeder is recommended by the parent club. All puppies are kept a minimum of 12 weeks. She has/does show her breeding stock, but not all of them and has not finished any of them. When I found this breeder she had two 2-year-old females available and two 9-month-old males and one litter of 9 on her website. They have both (2-year-old's) had all of their testing and have normal/good results on all tests. The 2-year-old's are $1200, the puppies range from $1800 - $2500. Just recently (this week) she added another litter for sale. This litter was born last week. Here are the red flags:

Has two litter of puppies on the ground now. One set is ready for homes now and the other set was born recently. 

The mothers of these puppies where breed on prelim test results and neither are 2-years-old yet. 

That means she has 23 puppies of varying age, plus the two 2-year-old's, two 9 month old's and her breeding stock! Her breeding stock are 2 males and 4 females.

The 2-year-old's parents are a 5-year-old male (3 when the pup was born) and a 8-year-old female (5 when the pup was born). Both parents had all test results done after 2 years of age and all results were good/normal. I have verified the results with OFA and the breeders vet. Neither parent has been shown. 

The two-year-old's have not been spayed as of yet and when I questioned her about it she said she could have her spayed if I wanted before she sent her for an additional $300. I could be wrong here but I think that is to much stress on the pup. Having a spay done, then flown to me, and adjusting to a new home all in one month.

So my problem is that although I think this breeder started out on the right path I fear she is starting on the road of an irresponsible breeder. I would not get one of the younger pup's from her but I am torn about the 2-year-old.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

All the Havanese breeders I know wait until their dogs reach 2 years of age and have passed their tests before breeding them. It sounds like she may be relatively new to breeding Havanese and is anxious to get some return on her investment. Just from what I am reading I would not buy a dog from her- there are too many other breeders you can choose from. I also would never buy a dog without meeting both the breeder and the dog first- although I know many people do have dogs shipped- most of the breeders I know won't ship a dog. You must either fly and pick up the puppy or some have people that will bring the puppy to you. I personally prefer to see the environment the puppy is raised in and see the puppy myself.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

I am just so frustrated. If I had not done as much research as I had, not talked to so many breeders and owners I would think (and did think) she was a "good" breeder. She is listed on the parent club breeder list, she does the testing and she shows. 

It wasn't until I really started to look at her webpage and asked questions that I realized all was not as it first appeared!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

MelissaGB said:


> I am just so frustrated. If I had not done as much research as I had, not talked to so many breeders and owners I would think (and did think) she was a "good" breeder. She is listed on the parent club breeder list, she does the testing and she shows.
> 
> It wasn't until I really started to look at her webpage and asked questions that I realized all was not as it first appeared!


Don't give up. Lots of breeders are having litters right now and the perfect puppy is waiting for you somewhere. Do you want the info of the breeder I was going to buy a puppy from? She is in Utah. Her puppies are adorable- I have lots of pictures of them- she sends me weekly emails of them. She also has a puppy cam on them so you can watch them daily.But,like I said, I don't know if any are still available- I think they are 6 weeks old right now which would put them ready somewhere close to July. I'm hoping she brings some of them with her to deliver to the new owners when she comes to the Nationals.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

jpupart said:


> Don't give up. Lots of breeders are having litters right now and the perfect puppy is waiting for you somewhere. Do you want the info of the breeder I was going to buy a puppy from? She is in Utah. Her puppies are adorable- I have lots of pictures of them- she sends me weekly emails of them. She also has a puppy cam on them so you can watch them daily.But,like I said, I don't know if any are still available- I think they are 6 weeks old right now which would put them ready somewhere close to July. I'm hoping she brings some of them with her to deliver to the new owners when she comes to the Nationals.


I will send you a pm.


----------

